# Wiring a Telemecanique LC1 D25 01 Relay



## Spike47 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi there

I have a split air con that I am fitting and the compressor/condensor has been disconected from a LC1 D25 relay .
The question I have is what lead goes were on it .
attaching pic of comressor unit wires and LC1 relay etc .
cheers

Spike


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Assuming that you have a three phase compressor, since you have a three phase contractor, just run the compressor leads from T-1 contractor to T-1 compressor, T-2 contractor to T-2 compressor, finally, T-3 contractor to T-3 compressor. Three phase is really that simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madjr12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Assuming that you have a three phase compressor, since you have a three phase contractor, just run the compressor leads from T1 contractor to T1 compressor, T2 contractor to T2 compressor, finally, T3 contractor to T3 compressor. Three phase is really that simple.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

